# صلاة الحب



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 يناير 2009)

*صلاة الحب*
*انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك
حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك .
لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك 
ولا أن أحب أي أحد 
أو اي شئ 
أو شهوة 
أو أي رغبة 
لا تتفق مع محبتك أنت 
لا تسمح يارب ان يوجد في قلبي 
من ينافسك 
أو ما ينافسك 
أو يسئ الي محبتك 
اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي 
وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري
أعطني يارب أنه اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك
وأن أجد لذة في الصلاة والمداومة عليها 
وان فترت محبتك اطلب منه ان يعيدها بحرارتها
قل له 
أنت يارب تقول عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي فكيف أعود يارب الي محبتي الأولي الا بك أنت الذي تعيدني الي محبتك
أنت يارب الذي تتوبني فأتوب أنت الذي تمنحني حرارة الروح
لأنك انت يارب نار آكلة لذلك ارجعني يارب الي محبتي الأولي
بل والي أكثر منها

أمين* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه راااااااائعه يا بنوته 

تسلم ايدم 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يناير 2009)

_



انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
تحفة صلاتك بنوته
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يحافظ عليكى دايما​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 يناير 2009)

مرسي عالمرور
سلام المسيح معكم​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2009)

*لايوجد كتاب تحدث عن المحبة مثل الكتاب المقدس *
*صلاة خاشعة وجميلة بنوتة*


----------



## دموع البابا (13 يناير 2009)

أنت يارب الذي تتوبني فأتوب أنت الذي تمنحني حرارة الروح
لأنك انت يارب نار آكلة لذلك ارجعني يارب الي محبتي الأولي

ميرسي علي الصلاه 
الجميله


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 يناير 2009)

مرسي عالمرور 
محبة الرب ترعاكم​


----------



## رانا (14 يناير 2009)

امين الهى ارجعنى الى محبتك الاولى 
لكى ارجع واستحق بنوتك وان يقال عنى انت ابنى وانا اليوم ولتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

اميــن

صلاه رووووووووووعه يا بنوته

شكراااااااا جزيلا" على الصلاة

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا ورود عالمرور
سلام المسيح يرعانا​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

يارب نعم ..انزع من قلبي كل حب آخر ينزع علي فرحي وسلامي ....أملاني بحبك وسلامك


----------

